# I just bought a HS 928



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

So I found a 928 in really good condition yesterday and jumped on it. $1200 usd.
It was a little more than I wanted to spend but I did sell my old 624 for $900 bucks at the end of last season, so what the ****. 
I'd like to perform the right side gearbox maintenance on it before it snows. 
As well as any other minor stuff it might need. The hydrostatic fluid looks really dark too. Are there manuals anywhere on here to walk me through these preventive maintenance items?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The information provided below comes directly from one of our members who works with the Honda Quality Assurance team. If you're going to be preforming your own general maintenance, I highly recommend purchasing the Honda HS928 Shop Manual. The information is invaluable for shade tree mechanics: Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow blower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay


"The HST fluid in all Honda snowblowers *is good for the life of the unit*. The only regular service is to check the level and top off. Leaking units (rare) would need to be inspected and the source found. The HST fluid is not consumed like engine oil, nor does it ever really wear out. Unless you're having some kind of problem, leak, etc. there is no reason to just "change the HST fluid." 


But, if you think the fluid is contaminated or other problems, there is a drain bolt, BUT, if you drain the fluid, then refill it, you must fully bleed the transmission, and to do this properly requires removing the transmission from the snowblower. I've never known someone to do this while it is still installed, and based on the bleeding procedure, it does not seem viable. *Strongly suggest you don't drain the transmission, but just check and top off the fluid if it is not leaking or having any problems.* 

Still reading? Okay, there is a drain bolt on the lower part of the transmission case near the transmission release lever. You may need to tip the unit rearward to fully drain the case. (sorry, I don't have a good clear image of this).

When refilling, the total capacity of the transmission is 0.793 quart, and it is very important to only fill with genuine Honda HST Fluid. No other aftermarket fluid/oil is approved for use with a Honda hydrostatic transmission. FYI, Honda is NOT trying to get rich off this, the engineers had to create a special formula for the Honda HST, and no other fluid was ever tested or approved. There is a scale on the side of the fill tank with UPPER and LOWER level marks, and fluid should be filled to meet the mark matching the outdoor temp" Only use Genuine Honda HST fluid, 1 quart bottle, Part Number *08208-HST01*


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

By the way, congrats on purchasing your HS928. Great choice. Looks like a super clean machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freezn said:


> The information provided below comes directly from one of our members who works with the Honda Quality Assurance team. If you're going to be preforming your own general maintenance, I highly recommend purchasing the Honda HS928 Shop Manual. The information is invaluable for shade tree mechanics: Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow blower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay
> 
> 
> "The HST fluid in all Honda snowblowers *is good for the life of the unit*. The only regular service is to check the level and top off. Leaking units (rare) would need to be inspected and the source found. The HST fluid is not consumed like engine oil, nor does it ever really wear out. Unless you're having some kind of problem, leak, etc. there is no reason to just "change the HST fluid."
> ...


good info but our Honda dealer bleeds and refills hydro trannies all the time without removing the tranny or the motor. the seal sometimes work there way out and they leak out. they told me they do it quite frequently by tipping it up somehow and doing it.

also the official Honda shop manual says you have to remove engine to service the right side gearbox . again the honda dealer and members here do not do that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you got $900 for a 624? congrats on that. there is a pretty good sticky on the Honda forum page about servicing the right side transmission. 

I'm going to do the same thing for the first time so I would be interested in your experience. 

The Honda shop manuals are worth their weight in gold. It walks you thru the whole service and you can get one for $39.95 on Amazon.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> good info but our Honda dealer bleeds and refills hydro trannies all the time without removing the tranny or the motor. the seal sometimes work there way out and they leak out. they told me they do it quite frequently by tipping it up somehow and doing it.
> 
> also the official Honda shop manual says you have to remove engine to service the right side gearbox . again the honda dealer and members here do not do that.


Good to know. As I indicated in my response, the procedure for bleeding the tranny came from Robert who I assume is quoting best practices from the Honda Shop Manual. I've never had the need to service my transmission or change the hydrostatic fluid, so all I can do is cite the shop manual. If I did have the need to do either, I would follow the steps in the Shop Manual despite what other members here do. Not saying there's a right way or wrong way, just that I've used the procedures in the Shop Manuals in the past and they have never let me down. Just my $0.02


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you got $900 for a 624? congrats on that. there is a pretty good sticky on the Honda forum page about servicing the right side transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, last year in Utah was a killer winter. I used my 624 nonstop. I was craving more power and was really wanting a bigger machine. The entire state was sold out of snow blowers. You just couldn't buy one new. I figured it was the best time to sell the thing, and a guy drove two hours to get to me and gave me $900 cash. There was only one more bad storm in the season and I shoveled by hand just once and found this honey 928 yesterday. Looking forward to a good snowy season. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Freezn said:


> By the way, congrats on purchasing your HS928. Great choice. Looks like a super clean machine.




Thanks my friend. I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> the official Honda shop manual says you have to remove engine to service the right side gearbox . again the honda dealer and members here do not do that.





Freezn said:


> If I did have the need to do either, I would follow the steps in the Shop Manual despite what other members here do. Not saying there's a right way or wrong way


The 'right way' to do it would be following the Service Manual, it will require further disassembly.
If you have more areas to service, repair or refurbish (as I have on my current modified HS builds), I would remove the engine and any other components that make sense.
If all you are doing is servicing the right side transmission, I'd access it with the least amount of disassembly possible.
IMO, it all depends on 'how deep you want to go'. 

Being an automotive mechanic I've learn that on a lot of services you can take 'short cuts' compared to the 'Shop Manual' description and do the same work in a shorter amount of time without compromising the quality of the repair.

When you start charging for a repair, time savings mean a lot.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> The 'right way' to do it would be following the Service Manual, it will require further disassembly.
> If you have more areas to service, repair or refurbish (as I have on my current modified HS builds), I would remove the engine and any other components that make sense.
> If all you are doing is servicing the right side transmission, I'd access it with the least amount of disassembly possible.
> IMO, it all depends on 'how deep you want to go'.
> ...


you guys know all the tricks. i go down to the honda dealer to discuss a repair I did and the head mechanic will say " you did'nt have to do all that" and then he tells me a shortcut. 

I don't want to go down there and ask advice all the time before a repair so i started coming here and asking members which you for one have been a great help. that is why i became a lifetime member.

btw I bring those mechanics at the dealer pizza and drinks once in awhile as thanks for the advice. they love to see me come down there.


----------



## parks450 (Oct 12, 2017)

That thing is a beast, impressive.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Being an automotive mechanic I've learn that on a lot of services you can take 'short cuts' compared to the 'Shop Manual' description and do the same work in a shorter amount of time without compromising the quality of the repair.


you and me both. any good auto tech can find a work around that works as well if not better and helps end the flat rate $$$ blues 

good luck with the new to you machine OP


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Pizza, the ultimate insurance for something you can't do on your own!


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I shined a flashlight through the hydrostatic resivoir and you can see this black swirly stuff on the bottom. The fluid itself is much more dark than the new fluid.








I know everyone says it's lifetime fluid, but the machine is already 12 years old. I might have to dig into this thing


----------



## Sled (Sep 10, 2017)

highdesignfool said:


> I shined a flashlight through the hydrostatic resivoir and you can see this black swirly stuff on the bottom. The fluid itself is much more dark than the new fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine looks like that too. i plan on using a turkey baster to suck out the reservoir and refill with new fluid. i may do this a few times over the course of the season until it looks fresh. i'm also not that concerned about the current condition of the fluid. i just have a fresh bottle sitting there and don't plan on tearing into the hydro static tranny any time soon.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Sled said:


> ...i plan on using a turkey baster to suck out the reservoir and refill with new fluid. i may do this a few times over the course of the season until it looks fresh.


I've done this twice and it has worked. My 828 would not hold neutral – would creep forward, or reverse slightly. My fluid had a big dark streak. Two baster sessions and refills with fresh minimized the creep. It will stay in neutral with slight taps on the lever.

The fluid is not perfectly clear (as in a flush-out and refill), but no dark streaks either.

One day I will get into the hydro and replace seals. Maybe next year.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Another question, 
I just went on eBay to grab a manual and there are two that reference the 928.








My machine is the HS928TA
Does it matter which manual?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say the sixth edition manual.... as you machine is pre-2009


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I did the turkey baster trick with the hydrostatic fluid then mopped up all the grey gunk in the resivoir with some clean shop towels. I'll do it again in a few months after I get some use on the machine. The left grip was all chewed up on the underside so I replaced them both with the new HSS style grips. They were only $4 for the pair. Fits perfectly and feels brand new.








The Honda part number is
53321-V45-A00


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Highdesign - That machine is looking sharp. You must be itching for the snow to start falling. What are your thoughts on adding a small tach/hour meter to operator panel of that machine? Simple one wire hook-up wrapped around the spark plug wire. Really useful addition to any snow blower. I put mine on the edge of the operator panel just above the On/Off key. Great item if you want to monitor engine RPM as you're powering through thick EOD snow piles.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

highdesignfool said:


> Another question,
> I just went on eBay to grab a manual and there are two that reference the 928.
> 
> My machine is the HS928TA
> Does it matter which manual?


Check the frame serial number on the lower rear frame:

SAVJ-XXXXXXX = second edition (covers the 'K1' version (late production))

SZAS-XXXXXXX = sixth edition (covers earlier 'K0' versions (early production))


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Highdesign - That machine is looking sharp. You must be itching for the snow to start falling. What are your thoughts on adding a small tach/hour meter to operator panel of that machine? Simple one wire hook-up wrapped around the spark plug wire. Really useful addition to any snow blower. I put mine on the edge of the operator panel just above the On/Off key. Great item if you want to monitor engine RPM as you're powering through thick EOD snow piles.




Yeah I love the idea. In fact yesterday I also adjusted the throttle on the underside of the dash. I just seemed too weak at full throttle. It's idling nice now and reving up too. What rpm should the 928 max out at? What hour meter do you like?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My HS928 was turning 3,200 RMP's at full throttle when I purchased it in 2010. I adjusted the throttle cable and bumped the RPM's up to 3,300 a few years ago. Not sure I noticed any significant difference, but the GX270 engine is rated at 8.5 HP @ 3,600 rpm. I'm sure the engine would handle 3,400 RPM all day long, but I'm playing it safe at 3,300 RPM 

I currently have a SenDEC Hour Meter with Tach (No model#, but UPC 58675-80601). Think I paid about $15 for it back in 2010 when I purchased the snow blower. Looks they're currently retailing something similar for about $12 on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/GXG-1987-Digital-Tachometer-Yamaha-Kawasaki/dp/B0049IFX56

I didn't realize they're now making backlit Hour Meter/Tach. Having the back lit display at night would be a nice feature. Might just swap out my current hour meter with one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/Resettable-Inductive-Tachometer-Motorcycle-Snowmobile/dp/B01CR2IC2Q/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1508869473&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=digital+hour+meter&psc=1


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Check the frame serial number on the lower rear frame:
> 
> SAVJ-XXXXXXX = second edition (covers the 'K1' version (late production))
> 
> SZAS-XXXXXXX = sixth edition (covers earlier 'K0' versions (early production))













So I would want the sixth edition???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

highdesignfool said:


> So I would want the sixth edition???


Yes. Your machine is a K0 (first production version). 

The 'second edition' is for newer/late production versions...


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. Your machine is a K0 (first production version).
> 
> The 'second edition' is for newer/late production versions...




Thanks for the help. 
From that serial number,
SZAS-1148347
is there a ballpark on the age of it?


----------



## CSNYguy (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a HS928 as well. It is my third Honda 2 stage machine. I work on my own equipment and my observation with Honda is that they don't change much from year to year. Also, they use similar design characteristics in all of their manufacturing. Pretty simple, straight forward mechanics. The one design flaw my older 928 has; the skids are mounted on the rear vs the newer models in which they moved the skids out closer to the sides of the auger housing.. Just some observations......... One more thought; with all of the information floating around on the internet, I find it hard to believe there is no PDF version of a Honda shop manual available to download.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

CSNYguy said:


> I have a HS928 as well. It is my third Honda 2 stage machine. I work on my own equipment and my observation with Honda is that they don't change much from year to year. Also, they use similar design characteristics in all of their manufacturing. Pretty simple, straight forward mechanics. The one design flaw my older 928 has; the skids are mounted on the rear vs the newer models in which they moved the skids out closer to the sides of the auger housing.. Just some observations......... One more thought; with all of the information floating around on the internet, I find it hard to believe there is no PDF version of a Honda shop manual available to download.




I agree! I've been able to find PDF service manuals for chainsaws that are 40 yrs old, so why not a popular modern Snowblower that's been produced for decades. If I find a newer design 928 the last model before the new HSS models, I'm going to snatch it up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

highdesignfool said:


> Thanks for the help.
> From that serial number,
> SZAS-1148347
> is there a ballpark on the age of it?


mine is close to that number. 2006-7 . but robert can give you exact or call honda customer relations and they will tell you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

highdesignfool said:


> Thanks for the help.
> From that serial number,
> SZAS-1148347
> is there a ballpark on the age of it?


So like all HS-series 2-stage machines, that unit was built in Japan. Probably no later than 2003, but depending on if it was a hold over unit, it might be a 2001-2002 vintage. It was wholesaled by Honda to Honda World in Salt Lake City, UT, on 9/28/2004, then sold to a Bob E., also of Salt Lake City, on 11/27/2004. There are no open recalls, updates or active campaigns.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

CSNYguy said:


> I find it hard to believe there is no PDF version of a Honda shop manual available to download.


That's because Honda only wants to sell paper copies. This helps offset the costs of developing the manuals, which can can often cost hundreds of dollars a page to write and illustrate. If you've ever thumbed through a Honda shop manual, you know they are incredibly thorough and highly detailed. I know, as I wrote many of them when I worked in Service Communications for Honda (12 years).

Here are the links to purchase...free shipping at least. 

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> That's because Honda only wants to sell paper copies. This helps offset the costs of developing the manuals, which can can often cost hundreds of dollars a page to write and illustrate. If you've ever thumbed through a Honda shop manual, you know they are incredibly thorough and highly detailed. I know, as I wrote many of them when I worked in Service Communications for Honda (12 years).
> 
> Here are the links to purchase...free shipping at least.
> 
> ...


they are worth every penny. mine paid for itself many times over.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> So like all HS-series 2-stage machines, that unit was built in Japan. Probably no later than 2003, but depending on if it was a hold over unit, it might be a 2001-2002 vintage. It was wholesaled by Honda to Honda World in Salt Lake City, UT, on 9/28/2004, then sold to a Bob E., also of Salt Lake City, on 11/27/2004. There are no open recalls, updates or active campaigns.




Great info! Thanks for taking the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CSNYguy (Mar 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's because Honda only wants to sell paper copies. This helps offset the costs of developing the manuals, which can can often cost hundreds of dollars a page to write and illustrate. If you've ever thumbed through a Honda shop manual, you know they are incredibly thorough and highly detailed. I know, as I wrote many of them when I worked in Service Communications for Honda (12 years).
> 
> Here are the links to purchase...free shipping at least.
> 
> ...


I assume most manufactures want the same. Honda doesn't do anything half-assed.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone ever added a bolt on the handle bar down tube? I did this on my old 624 and it works great. No more floppy bars. I think Honda did this same remedy after this model.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

highdesignfool said:


> Has anyone ever added a bolt on the handle bar down tube? I did this on my old 624 and it works great. No more floppy bars. I think Honda did this same remedy after this model.


that is a great idea. i have a 624 and a 828 .


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Good purchase highdesignfool, the same model, and price I paid. There's something about piling 15" of wet snow onto your neighbor's front yard, while he's struggling with his 5hp MTD. Yes, I'll come over and help. Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------

